# Erst Chillen - dann Drillen



## surfertoni (22. Juni 2010)

Neue Sommermefo-Methode für echte Profis:

http://www.der-angler.de/cms/aktuelle-berichte/meerforelle/358-erst-chillen-dann-drillen.html


----------



## Zacharias Zander (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erst Chillen - dann Drillen*

Das mal locker...


----------



## HD4ever (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erst Chillen - dann Drillen*

is ja auch fast nix anderes als vom Kanu ...
aber wenn ich dieses Wort nur schon höre ... #q


----------



## Nanninga (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erst Chillen - dann Drillen*

*Erst Chillen - dann Drillen* . Booh äh!!#q

Chillen!!! noch nie gehört!!;+

Und vielleicht danach Grillen oder besser Babequen??;+


Die Sprache is ja soooo *coool (aufsehnerregend o.ä.)!?:vik:Hi,Hi ,Hi*

*Jedem dass Seine!!!*


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erst Chillen - dann Drillen*

mal eine andere Frage, wofür unterhällt ein "Hersteller" für Surfboards und Actionsport ein Angelteam?


----------



## deger (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erst Chillen - dann Drillen*

Warum unterhält ein Softwarekonzern eine Profifußballmannschaft?


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erst Chillen - dann Drillen*

weil es sich lohnt 

Die Frage war eig. kennt wer das dort zitierte Team?


----------



## Doc Plato (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erst Chillen - dann Drillen*

Was hat das denn mit Angeln zu tun?


----------



## deger (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erst Chillen - dann Drillen*

Ob SAP bzw. Herr Hopp aus dem Sponsoring gar finanzielle oder imagetechnische Gewinne erzielt, ist fragwürdig.

Zur Frage: Das Team kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Nanninga (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erst Chillen - dann Drillen*

Auf englisch lässt  sich scheinbar alles besser verkaufen-jerken, jiggen, drop shot,chillen, baitcast,tube usw.-
#q
Ich angle noch deutsch und fange auch!#6


*"Ich liebe deutsche Land"|wavey:*


*Nanni:g*


----------



## flasha (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erst Chillen - dann Drillen*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> mal eine andere Frage, wofür unterhällt ein "Hersteller" für Surfboards und Actionsport ein Angelteam?



Public Relations ist das Stichwort!


----------



## HD4ever (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erst Chillen - dann Drillen*

*erst drillen - dann grillen* hört sich doch viel besser an !


----------



## Zacharias Zander (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erst Chillen - dann Drillen*

Erst drillen,dann grillen und dann locker chillen....

Hab ich auch schon öfters gemacht,ist ober locker !!!! :g:vik::m


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erst Chillen - dann Drillen*

Also dan heißt ab sofort gemütliches Ansitzangeln *Grill´n´Chill*


----------



## FisherMan66 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erst Chillen - dann Drillen*

#6Ach seit Ihr heute mal wieder albern    

Grill´& Chill´ist schon ne geile Sache. Hat einer Tips, wo ich in meinem Boot die Chill-Out-Area einrichte??


----------



## Nanninga (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erst Chillen - dann Drillen*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> #6Ach seit Ihr heute mal wieder albern
> 
> Grill´& Chill´ist schon ne geile Sache. Hat einer Tips, wo ich in meinem Boot die Chil-Out-Area einrichte??


*

Chill Out Area?? *Nee weiß ich nicht, frag mal Mr. Spock oder Käpten Kirk.
Oder bei den Amis "Area 59".|muahah:
Das ist doch für's angeln gedacht? Du bist nicht auf UFO-Jagd oder.|engel:Nicht das ich da was falsch vestehe?

Sind wir heute aber wieder schelmisch!|muahah:

Viel Spass beim Chillen in our Area und please beam me up Scotty!:vik:Hu,hu,hu,hi,hi hi!!!

War heute ein sehr lustiger Tag heute, danke!!
Machst Du morgen wieder mit???#6

Nanni#h


----------



## FisherMan66 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erst Chillen - dann Drillen*

@ Nanninga

... irgendwie stehe ich jetzt aber auf´m Schlauch - lustig ist es aber trotzdem


----------



## Nanninga (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erst Chillen - dann Drillen*

Nichts für ungut Comander FisherMan 66, ist ja alles real.:m Aber Deine Sprache ist so geil, ich bepi... mich vor lachen.|muahah:Mach aber ruhig weiter, ich mein das nicht so!!Ich genieße das!!|supergri

Ich geh jetzt gleich zu Pille und lass mir ne Brain- repair-Area verschreiben und relaxe dann 2 Mondphasen in der Bodywellnes-Area bei den Klingonen bei Wop 4.:g

Nanunau!!!

Nanni#h


----------



## daci7 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erst Chillen - dann Drillen*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Also dan heißt ab sofort gemütliches Ansitzangeln *Grill´n´Chill*



Doch wohl eher Chill'n'Grill'n'Drill!
Regt euch mal nicht so auf  Findet ihr "Erst Entspannen, dann Drillen" klingt besser?


----------



## Nanninga (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erst Chillen - dann Drillen*



daci7 schrieb:


> Doch wohl eher Chill'n'Grill'n'Drill!
> Regt euch mal nicht so auf  Findet ihr "Erst Entspannen, dann Drillen" klingt besser?




Ich denke aufgeregt hat sich hier keiner,im Gegenteil. Wir finden das nur alle amüsant,wie man total einfaches, kompliziert ausdrücken kann.

Es war eine lustige Abwechlung und wir haben dabei alle sehr gechillt.:mJeder in seiner Area.#c

Danke und macht weiter so! I go back to Sirius.

Alles Gute, bis hoffentlich bald.:vik:


Nanni (Ich hör jetzt auf, sonst bekomm ich Schluckauf)#h


----------



## FehmarnAngler (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erst Chillen - dann Drillen*

Hm, eigentlich ganz lustig. 



Nanninga schrieb:


> *Erst Chillen - dann Drillen* . Booh äh!!#q
> 
> Chillen!!! noch nie gehört!!;+
> 
> ...


 

Könnt ihr Alten mal euer Rumgemeckere ein paar Stufen runterschalten? Manche machen wirklich den Eindruck, als ob sie denken, dass wir nur Bananenmatsche im Kopf haben und kaum richtig reden können. #q

Was soll denn daran cool sein? Alleine der Begriff "cool" ist schon sowas von veraltet... 
Das vorallem wir Jugendlichen besonders untereinander anders sprechen, soll laut meinem Biolehrer, damit zusammenhängen, dass in unserem Kopf alles umgebaut wird, daraus folgt neben Pickeln und und anderen körperlichen Veränderungen, dass wir von der einen, zur anderen Sekunde völlig anders denken. Wir bauen einen festen Freundeskreis auf, und vertrauen Freunden um einiges mehr an als Erwachsenen, auch Eltern. Angeblich sollen wir dabei völlig andere Begriffe, usw. verändern, da wir dadurch, dass wir eine eigende Gruppe bilden (Kinder, Jugendliche, Erwachsene, Senioren) auf eine eigende Art komunizieren wollen. Was nebenbei bei allen Gruppen so ist, oder versteht ihr immer das was Oma oder Opa gerade erzählt? 
Auch gehört zu den Stimmungsschwankungen, dass man leicht gereitzt werden kann, z.B. durch Kritik an das Auftreten von uns.  Und wie/was Jugendliche alles über Erwachsene denken, sage ich nicht.
Nicht zu ernst nehmen, ich war leicht ange...  

Abgesehen davon wette ich, dass ihr alle nicht besser wart. #h


Das wars, ich geh Duschen und ne Runde aufm Sofa chilln.... 


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## tarifasurfer75 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erst Chillen - dann Drillen*

Sehr gutes statement Fehrmarnangler!!!
ups schon wieder ein eingedeutschtes Wort reingerutscht:g. 
Die Jugend muss sich abgrenzen, wäre ja schlimm, wenn Ihr alles genauso machen würdet!
T. Schulz, der Autor des Berichts, ist einer von Tonix und die produzieren surfvideos, ups schon wieder ein englisches Wort.... Entschuldigung Stehsegelfilme. Vielleicht trägt das zur/m Aufklärung/ Bezug bei.
Und jetzt noch ein Wort an alle ewig Gestrigen. 
Regt Euch doch nicht so über einen Titel auf, ist echt unglaublich, achtet doch mal auf die eigene Sprache wieviele Anglizismen dort aktiv benutzt werden. Sprache ist immer im Wandel! Also geht angeln oder chillt doch einfach mal|kopfkrat
Petri
Jochen


----------



## Zacharias Zander (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erst Chillen - dann Drillen*

Yeah !!!  :vik:

|good::g


----------



## ADDI 69 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erst Chillen - dann Drillen*

Boah ,eh ....wat'n hier los . Geh'n sich wieder alle gegenseitig auf'n Sack |bigeyes
Bleibt ma locker Leute:vik:


----------



## Truttafriend (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erst Chillen - dann Drillen*

Leutz das doch nicht euer ernst?
Wegen sowas kriegen wir uns doch nicht in die Haare.

Immer ganz ruhig und chillig durch die Hose atmen :m


----------



## FisherMan66 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erst Chillen - dann Drillen*

Also ich fand das Wortspiel mit "Chill", "Grill" und "Drill" recht lustig und amüsant. 
Ich komm bei meinen Neffen und Nichten zwar manchmal auch nicht mit, wenn die sich unterhalten, vor allem bei den SMS, da versteh ich gar nichts mehr, aber sollen sie doch ruhig, als ich in dem Alter war, da war ich doch auch nicht viel anders.

Mich verstehen auch viele nicht, wenn ich im schönen, alten Konjunktiv schwelge :c


----------



## tarifasurfer75 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erst Chillen - dann Drillen*

Ist doch alles nur fun (Spass)!
Wünsch Euch das Beste!
Petri
Jochen


----------



## Nanninga (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erst Chillen - dann Drillen*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Hm, eigentlich ganz lustig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wir hatten alle viel Spass und haben rumgeflapst und selbst die Verfasser fanden es komisch. Aber nun fühlt sich plötzlich
jemand angegriffen. Nicht so sensibel Junge, wir hatten lediglich  Spass zusammen oder ist die Jugend stur und unflexibel? #6
Wenn wir wie Du sagst* "Alten"*, etwas veraltet ausdrücken, findet ihr das auch lustig und das nimmt Euch keiner übel, das ist einfach so!! Mein Vater sagte auch immer "Computer ,Manhatten oder Kojack"so wie man es schreibt, hab mich kaputtgelacht, er fand es auch lustig und so soll es sein.Wenn Du hier etwas agressives entdeckt hast oder Angriffe vermutest, dann bildest Du Dir das ein *und machst genau das, was Du uns vorwirfst.*

Nimms leicht und lach mal!!! Gibt schlimmeres.#c

Trotzdem  finde ich, da das Forum ja für alle ,wie Du sagst ,*Gruppen* da ist, kann man auch so schreiben, dass es *jeder *versteht, das nennt man *Rücksicht,* welches Du ja bei den Alten vermisst und anprangerst. Schade nur, dass viele der englischen Sprache eher mächtig sind wie der eigenen oder ist das spießig?
Falls ich der Jugend zu nahe getreten bin,tut mir das leid, denn ich habe mich wie andere auch, amüsiert und gefreut aber wahrscheinlich empfindet die Jugend anders und für uns "Alten"  nicht immer nachvollziehbar. Humor muss eben geübt werden, es ist mit das wichtigste  im Leben!!  (bitte keine Missverständnisse--* von allen*)
Ich finde es ja toll, dass Du Dich hier einsetzt!!!

Also komm wieder  runter und lache mit uns gemeinsam!!

*Und Du hast Recht, wir waren noch viel schlimmer und es ist gut dass Du nicht weist wie schlimm.* Wir durften noch einiges, Ihr dürft doch heute nix mehr. Versuch doch mal ein wildes Lagerfeuer zu machen oder wild zu zelten, wirst sehen wie schnell die Bullen da sind oder ein Anwohner sich gestört fühlt.
Schade für  Euch.#c

Keep cool:vik:
Nanni


----------



## Reverend Mefo (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erst Chillen - dann Drillen*

So, und nun mal alle wieder "entspannt" Pfeifchen rauchen und dem Turtle zu seinem feinen Fischchen gratulieren. Ist doch ne witzige Geschichte, und es muss ja im Juni nicht alles mit Doppelzug und Zigarre erbeutet werden !

Logger bleiben :m


----------



## Köderwerfer (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erst Chillen - dann Drillen*

|good:


----------



## FehmarnAngler (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erst Chillen - dann Drillen*

Ich schrieb ja, nicht zu ernst nehmen und ich will niemandem was böses. 

So eine sinnlose Diskusion gab es schonmal, da ging es darum, dass wir uns komisch Kleiden und die Hosen in den Kniekehlen haben, ursprünglich war es auch nur Spaß, mit der Zeit wurde es immer schlimmer und dann wurde mal was von den Jugendlichen gesagt, und schon gabs mecker, weil es ja nur Spaß wäre und man lesen konnte, dass man es nicht lustig fand.

Und wie du siehst, muss es nicht immer so eine Sprache sein, meine Texte sind zum größten Teil ganz normal in Deutsch. 
Und das sich hier Jugendliche ausgegrentzt fühlen, kann ich nicht bezeugen, einige sind ja richtig aktiv hier. #6



Nanninga schrieb:


> *Und Du hast Recht, wir waren noch viel schlimmer und es ist gut dass Du nicht weist wie schlimm.* Wir durften noch einiges, Ihr dürft doch heute nix mehr. Versuch doch mal ein wildes Lagerfeuer zu machen oder wild zu zelten, wirst sehen wie schnell die Bullen da sind oder ein Anwohner sich gestört fühlt.
> Schade für Euch.#c
> 
> Keep cool:vik:
> Nanni


 

Oh ja, selbst auf einer kleinen Insel fühlen sich manche Leute durch ein kleines Zelt gestört... #q
Und auf solche Sachen wie Alkohol & Co. kann ich getrost verzichten. 


Und nochmal: Nehmt meinen Text nicht zu ernst! #h


----------



## Ines (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erst Chillen - dann Drillen*

Moin Fehmarnangler,#h

ich habe den Eindruck, du hast auf etwas reagiert, das gar nicht gegen dich oder "die Jugend" gerichtet war. Das hat hier so eine gewisse Dynamik hineingebracht (was ja manchmal kein Fehler ist...).
Was du inhaltlich geschrieben hast, finde ich gut.

Ich würde das hier auch nicht so ernst nehmen, ist ganz 
lustig, mehr nicht.

Bleib so!


----------



## Nanninga (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erst Chillen - dann Drillen*

Genau so war  es. #6

Ich bin aber froh, dass es *junge* gibt, die sich einsetzen, auch wenn  mal eine Überreaktion vorkommt, passiert mir auch oft,  in der Schrift bekommt man ja den ironisch/lustigen Ton nicht mit.#d
*
Ich bin froh dass es die Jungen Leute gibt,*:vik: durch Gespräche mit Ihnen bleibt man auf dem Stand der Zeit. Würde ja sonst frühzeitig vergreisen.#c

Also weiter so und mit Humor.#v

Bis bald.

Nanni#h


----------



## surfertoni (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erst Chillen - dann Drillen*

Vorsichtig gesprochen, habe ich den Eindruck, dass so einigen Postern die Ironie im Kurzbeitrag des bekannten Blinker Redakteurs ebenso verborgen geblieben ist, wie das Wesentliche an der Geschichte: 

Geile Aktion...


----------

